# Need someone with a Drone in Cebu...



## time2trvl (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello! I would like to meet someone in Cebu City that has a drone with a decent camera. I would like to have a video, and maybe some snapshots, taken of my girlfriend and I on our balcony to send to my Kids, friends, and other family, in other parts of the world... If anyone could volunteer to help it would be much appreciated!


----------



## dodger501 (Jul 11, 2016)

I have a drone but am in Batangas province. I have heard (not substantiated) that drone flight is virtually prohibited in Cebu/Visayas due to AS activity - they use drones to scout targets.
Again, unverified.


----------

